# hi I am going to buy asus laptop. Plz tell how are asus laptops.



## psaikia (Dec 19, 2011)

hi I am going to buy asus laptop. Plz tell how are asus laptops. Can we compare it with hp and dell in quality and service . How is the build quality


----------



## Nithu (Dec 19, 2011)

ASUS X53SC-SX536D really nice laptop... I'm using it  only negative point is 0.3 VGA web camera


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 19, 2011)

i have 520d, fantastic gaming machine


----------



## sandynator (Dec 19, 2011)

I think k and p series comes with brushed aluminium which run very cool and has power gear for optimum battery

a and x series are cheaper with glossy plastic .
 Some xperts can clarify.
For me asus much better than dell inspiron and lot cheaper than other cos.


----------



## devx (Dec 19, 2011)

If talking about ASUS., i guess there most of the products other than laptops are also quality products., you can get a better configuration in ASUS laptops as well reasonable price in comparison to SONY / DELL / HP.,
And there most of the laptops have very low mp webcam., so if you don't require it really it would not be a problem., and i'm not sure about the after sales service.,


----------



## Illum (Dec 20, 2011)

got the n55sf quite nice.


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 20, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> i have 520d, fantastic gaming machine




can you tell me how is the display and viewing angles??is it comparable to hp dv6100 series display???


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 20, 2011)

display is sharp, bettter than my old hp dv 9000.

viewing angle quite okay, better than my dell full hd lcd


----------



## psaikia (Dec 20, 2011)

how is the sound and build quality ? I am planning for a very cheap asus lappy . This is the one. Asus Laptop


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 20, 2011)

@All the users of K-Series and X-Series, how is the keyboard? Does it flex when pressed? After a lot of research, I had gone to buy the 520D for my friend two weeks ago and we were put off by the weak key board construction, and went with HP dv6. Otherwise, it's a fantastic laptop.


----------



## shailesh (Dec 22, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> i have 520d, fantastic gaming machine



I agree...i have the same model...its awsome


----------



## WolVish (Dec 22, 2011)

I have x53ta. Awesome gaming device. I don't like the keyboard and touchpad keys. Keyboard is comfortable for typing, but very poor for gaming. Touchpad keys produce an annoying 'click' sound. Sound and screen are ok for this price (28k).


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2011)

My 2 year old K40ab is still running pretty well and over all i am very happy with the product.However, be warned that Asus products in India come with customer care hassles.This is because Asus doesn't directly handle customer service here. Many of my friends have had quite an unpleasant experience dealing with the Kolkata service centre , run by Rashi perpherals.

Of course this is just what i have heard and read online ( the internet is full of horror stories about rashi peripheral's service ) , your experience might be totally different.Lets hope it is


----------



## ulysses (Dec 25, 2011)

Most Asus laptops have good build quality.
I bought  a month back 
Asus X53U with AMD C50 Dual core chip with built in Radeon HD6250M /2GB Ram/320 Gb HDD /DOS for rs 17.7k.
Installed 64 bit Win 7 ultimate and added 2 GB DDR3 Ram @ Rs 800.
Most Asus laptops comes in DOS only. so you should know how to instal Win 7.
But the best AMD fusion chip right now is E350 .
Below rs 20k it is a good choice.
Intel dual core B950 (sandybridge) with 2 GB ram (just a shade below core I3) is faster. (below rs 23k)
Asus X54 Series X54H-SX136D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------

